# well the news ain't good fer lil'man



## erik (Dec 8, 2009)

well his bladder is eat up with stones gotta have surgery on tuesday. he will also be neutered. this to ensure that he won't have no prostate problems,in the future


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Hopefully he'll get all better and will be healthy soon...

And neutering ain't a bad thing!

give him a treat for me.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

poor baby , hope he feels better soon


----------



## erik (Dec 8, 2009)

naw its not a bad thing. just wasnt something i planned on doin
.thanks fer the posts everyone


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

well you know what i'm glad thats all it is, sorry your boy has to go through this but it could have been much worst, luck luck with his sx i will keep him/you in my prayers, have they changed him to a perscription diet yet?


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

OH WELL,you got him,you are seemingly able to take care of it.
don't worry dogs give dividends on your investment.


----------



## erik (Dec 8, 2009)

no diet yet but its comin after the surgery, and thanks fer yer prayers


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Lil'Man you are in my thoughts. Glad they were able to find out what was wrong and his suffering is almost over. I had a Dalmation that had to have this done he was up rnning around the next day. Please keep us posted to his recovery.


----------



## erik (Dec 8, 2009)

thanks i'm sure he'll be fine.there keepin me updated on everything they do. i have a really really great vet.


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm glad it wasn't worse. Also glad you have an awesome vet. Still sending those positive vibes and healing thoughts your way. Good luck!


----------



## erik (Dec 8, 2009)

thanks alot


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Poor little guy. Oh well after he rests up I'm sure he'll be fine.


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Sending well wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Adding to the well wishes!!!! I'll pray for your pal and, with a little TLC, he'll be good to go


----------



## erik (Dec 8, 2009)

thanks fer the prayers


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

Thank above it wasn't a tumor or something. congratulations (I guess) that it is just stones and you can pay for the surgery and you have a vet that didnt say "put him down" sorry he is suffering noetheless. good luck


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

seen this thread up again please let us know how he does with his sx, I’m still glad it is only stones can't tell you how my stomached dropped for you when I saw this come up originally with "well the news ain't good fer lil'man" as the title
hope you boy feels better really soon :hug:


----------

